# anyone have any experience with the powersound audio subs?



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I cant seem to find any information on the powersound subs... the pricing is fantastic, but I'm looking for comparisons to other subs especially svs or hsu since that is what I was going to buy. Any information would be greatly appreciated...thanks rich


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Seriously? I don't know of an audio-related forum that _doesn't_ have tons of information about PSA subwoofers. They're widely discussed everywhere. In the past few years I've reviewed two different models, and a third should be on its way to me before the end of this month. There is lots and lots of info on the PSA subs.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree I've been looking into them read posts on at least 4 sites lots of info and it's nice to see Tom V. In lots of the conversations as well.


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Looked at SVS, HSU and Rythmik as these names were well known with offerings in the price range I had in mind, and then I heard of two more called PSA and Reaction Audio who I thought were not quite as well known until I discovered dedicated threads for each of these companies. Lots of followers. Lots of support.

Tons of research, lots of help from the folks here at the Shack, speaking with Tom (his site has a nifty chat feature) and a handful of $$ later and I was un-boxing my new PSA S3000i. Have had it for a while now and will say it is a monster! Powerful, clean, neat looking, it did wonders for my large open space for both movies and music.

Yeah, I can recommend PSA.


----------



## speakerman49 (Feb 24, 2016)

I am new here, but thought I would chime in a bit. Just recently ordered a B-stock S1500 from PSA. Within 1-hour of ordering it, received my shipping confirmation. The S1500 arrived in 2 -days! Tom V. answered ALL of my questions and was extremely helpful. Hard to really tell mine is a B-stock, because I can NOT find anything wrong with it. The deal I got on the S1500, along with the anti-mode 8033 S II, was just too good to be true. So, how does it sound YOU ask? I can sum it up in one word: *FANTASTIC!* That should tell you something as I am very picky about my bass. Lets just say that I plan to order another S1500 as soon as I can. May even order (2) of them! Highly recommend PSA and Tom V. :wink2::wink2::wink2:

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

PSA and Tom V. are lauded by all, and for reasons similar to what you experienced; first rate products and a first rate company.


----------



## lizrussspike (Aug 18, 2014)

PSA makes some great subs! You could order one and demo it? Just pop into their website and the chat will pop up, it should be Tom V. Customer service is second to none!


----------

